# Hypnosis and Fibromyalgia



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Some people know I am on the IBS bb and study this aspect for IBS, but while researching this I found this which might be of interest.It has nothing to do with Mike who's specialty is IBS. I thought I would pass this along FYI. If this was something of interest to people you can contact the american association for clinical hypnotherapists. Functional anatomy of hypnotic analgesia: a PET study of patients with fibromyalgia. Wik G, Fischer H, Bragee B, Finer B, Fredrikson M Department of Clinical Neurosciences, Karolinska Institute and Hospital, Stockholm, Sweden Hypnosis is a powerful tool in pain therapy. Attempting to elucidate cerebral mechanisms behind hypnotic analgesia, we measured regional cerebral blood flow with positron emission tomography in patients with fibromyalgia, during hypnotically-induced analgesia and resting wakefulness. The patients experienced less pain during hypnosis than at rest. The cerebral blood-flow was bilaterally increased in the orbitofrontal and subcallosial cingulate cortices, the right thalamus, and the left inferior parietal cortex, and was decreased bilaterally in the cingulate cortex. The observed blood-flow pattern supports notions of a multifactorial nature of hypnotic analgesia, with an interplay between cortical and subcortical brain dynamics. Copyright 1999 European Federation of Chapters of the International Association for the Study of Pain.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Eric,nice to see you again, how are you? I found this article too in Medline, I know there are docs here in Sweden who tries hypnotherapy with IBS. Never heard anything about hypnotherapy/FM. I know there are some methods for pain therapy, I have sign me up for a study on Feldenkrais method but Iï¿½m not sure if I will be accepted yet./Mio


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mio, I am doing great this technique helped my IBS tremedously. I don't have fibro, so I don't know alot about it, if I come across anything I will post it over here though.I hope your doing well to Mio.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks for posting this eric. I know that meditation and hypnosis can help relieve pain for a while. Also, they both can give you such a deep relaxation and sleep, that your body can recouperate a little bit.


----------

